# painting clear tail lights



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I painted my tailights with a transparent candy apple red and they are pink! With my red car, it looks rediculous! I wanted to know to any of your painters, What kind of transparent red do I need to make the lenses look regular red. The all red look makes the car look like some JDM thing. The clear tails were illegal here anyway. 

Any suggestions for painting the lenses with a real factory red color?????
Thanks Chris 92 classic


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Clear lens on a 92?!?

I've wanted one for my '91. Couldnt find any and had given up on looking months ago. 

Where'd ya get it?

And yes, judging from all the lamed hondas and others around here, they're legit here in oregon, i'm lead to believe.

As for painting them, add more red layers until it stop going pink. Actually I dont think you can short of slapping red clear plastic on.

Cuculain


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well.... hmm. Long story

Nis-Knacks had made the clear tail lights. I am in the process of building my own, by making a mold out of fiberglass... and then melting some plexiglass (acrylic) with a heatgun on the mold. This would creat my own lense  Read my thread about it....
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13235
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8464

Check out this guys tail-lights.... clear with paint


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Try a couple more coats


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *Try a couple more coats  *



I second that. More coats= darker.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I painted both sides of the lense for it to be red not pink.









_____________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Prox, did you do your clear tails yourself or get them from nis knacks? they look pretty sweet..do you know if i can get them for my 200? thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ha those were not mine. I forgot the name of the guy who did it.... but i wanted to give credit out to


> Check out this guys tail-lights


Those are actually Semper Fi's tail-lights..

but what do you mean for your 200?
Cuz if you mean 200SX..B14..... they made that in 1995-1999 ???
(i forget)

Otherwise if you mean NX2000.. i have no idea.

Nis-Knacks is outta buisness.... and well no youc an';t get them anymore unless you get lucky  and find em on E-bay or something

I am in the process of building 2 sets of my custom tails. One set .. will be clear using pleaxiglass and the other set is all fiberglass with trailor red circle lights..... so.... someday it'll be done.

Yes they have em for your B14.. search teh site and youcan find em


----------

